# Anybody doing any good on Blackwater or Yellow?



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

I haven't done much of nothin on Blackwater or Yellow in the past month or so and was wondering if anyone else has experienced the same.

Went this morning in some creeks of the Yellow as well as the mouth and some of the grass beds of Blackwater Bay. Wound up with about 8 between two of us, the lunker weighing in around 1.5. All caught on the usual suspects (soft plastics, spinners, cranks).


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

i havent had any luck there either fen, how about you other guys?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never fished there but I'm thinking about going there this weekend. Any suggestions on boat ramps to use??


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Are you considering going to Blackwater or Yellow?

I have fished both of these rivers over the last month and have done best in the bay (for bass). There is a launch at the end of Ward Basin Rd that launches into Yellow that is $5 and another a few streets up for $3. Both of those launches will put you around the mouth of the Yellow.

For Blackwater, Carpenters Park and Russell Harber will put you in the river but fairly close to the bay. The Bagdad and Marquis Basin ramps will put you even closer to the bay. All of these ramps I have mentioned are pretty close together though.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Fen. I'm gonna give Yellow a try and was thinking of putting in at the end of Ward Basin Rd. I'll let you know if we do any good.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm going to Yellow/Blackwater tomorrow and will let you all know how I did. I fished Escambia last weekend and it was dead. No tide, no wind, just hot. I fished East River on Friday and got a blow up on a toad, but then nothing. I finally cashed it in and ran to Garcon Point Bridge and fished for trout. I got some really nice specks (up to 3 pounds) on Gulp jerkbaits and shrimp and some very large white trout as well. Try 9.3 feet of water if you go out there. Save you some time. Came back in and tried for bass again, but no luck. Washed the boat and then stopped by Pacos in Navarre for a few cold ones before heading for the house.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Those were Gulp shrimp, not real shrimp. A lot of trout out a GBP right now and some huge black drum cruisin the shallows.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a great day. This is like an August fishing pattern, only its June. So hot, no rain, little wind. Only the tide was moving, and not much. We tried the docks around carpenter park with jigs and caught nothing. Tried some buzzbaits and senkos moving out into the main river, nothing. Caught a slot redfish on a rattletrap. Went over to Yellow and caught speckled trout and longnose gar. Most of the fish on rattletraps or DT4s. A few on various Gulp baits. A good summertime trick is Power Worms on Shakey Heads. I did not have any. Need to pick some up at Wal Mart.


----------

